# Trek Madone Fork rubbing



## probertsqbe (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok so the lower part of my trek Madone 2008 fork is rubbing and hopefully you can see that there is no gap In the photo. The rest of the fork is installed to specification in accordance with the Trek service manual.

There is no crown race installed as I'm led to believe that on this model it's integrated into the fork. Is this correct?

Any ideas on how to fix this would be appreciated.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You are correct, there is not a separate crown race on this fork. However, the part of the fork that is rubbing is not a permanent part of the fork, it is a cosmetic cap. I would bet that the adhesive that holds it on is not doing its job and it has crept up into the position it's in. If that is the newest style of Shimano brake caliper, it may be the culprit. This fork predates that brake type by several years so you may need an additional spacer to clear the crown cap. Check that.

Remove the fork and I'll bet this "cap" comes off easily. If this is the case, clean out what you can from underneath and reinstall it using a dab of shoe-goo on each shoulder of the fork crown. Test fit first, to be sure that this cap is actually out of place.


----------



## probertsqbe (Jun 10, 2015)

David, 

Thanks for the reply.

I removed the fork from the frame last night and took a few photos which I have attached.

The top cap seems to be well mounted and I couldn't move it by hand but there is only a small amount of gap between the top of the cap and lower bearing as shown in the photo. Is that normal?


























I've also shown what the fork looks like with out the brake calipers (DA 9000) connected so I think we can rule that out.

Any other ideas?

Ps the condition of the lower bearing seems good and I've double checked its the correct code.


----------



## probertsqbe (Jun 10, 2015)




----------

